# Grilled Salmon Recipe



## Clenko (Oct 19, 2017)

I know this is a forum for smokers, but my recent salmon smoking (awesome) has me carving grilled salmon.  Anyone have a good recipe  There's tons online, but I trust you guys more due to other advice I have received on the forums...


----------



## griz400 (Oct 19, 2017)

I have a grilled steelhead trout recipe you can substitute  salmon ... we do ..
http://smokingmeatforums.com/index.php?threads/grilled-steelhead-trout.260794/


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 20, 2017)

I just use Cajun seasoning & a pat of butter.














Al


----------



## Clenko (Oct 21, 2017)

smokinal said:


> I just use Cajun seasoning & a pat of butter.
> 
> View attachment 341459
> 
> ...


Looks amazing...You do it in the pan


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 21, 2017)

Yes I smoke it in the pan, it only takes about 45 minutes, so I use a strong wood like mesquite.
Al


----------



## johnmeyer (Oct 21, 2017)

This is from Cook's Illustrated. You take some aluminum foil, and punch some holes in it. You then soak some hickory or oak chips for 10-15 minutes. Put them on the perforated foil. Prepare the salmon with the rub (see below) and place skin side down on the chips. Get the fire as hot as you can possibly get it (let the gas grill heat for at least 15 minutes. Then, grill the salmon for at least ten minutes.

You get a hint of smoke, and the salt/sugar/pepper mixture is just the right amount of spice. Best of all, there is zero grill cleanup because the fish never touches the grill grate.

I've made this dozens of times (the wife loves salmon) and it comes out the same every time.
*
Wood-Grilled Salmon*

*Ingredients:*
1½ tsp sugar
½ tsp   Salt
¼ tsp   Pepper
4         skin on Salmon filets each 6 to 8 oz & 1¼ inches thick
1 tbls   Olive oil
2 cups  Wood chips soaked in water for 15 minutes

*Directions*:
1. Combine sugar, salt, and pepper in small bowl. Pat salmon dry with paper towels. Brush flesh side of salmon with oil and sprinkle with sugar mixture. Use heavy-duty aluminum foil to make four 7- by 5-inch trays. Using tip of knife, perforate bottom of each tray. Divide wood chips among trays and place salmon skin-side down on top of wood chips

2. Place trays with salmon over hot fire and grill, covered, until center of each fillet is still just translucent, about 10 minutes. Remove trays from grill. Slide metal spatula between skin and flesh of fish and transfer to platter. Serve.


----------



## cmayna (Oct 21, 2017)

When it comes to grilling Salmon, my wife typically grills all the extra (excess) pieces after we process the Salmon which we bring home from our fishing trips.  This can be belly pieces, collars, etc.  Her very simple recipe is:
Olive oil
Balsamic vinegar
lemon juice
S&P
dried tarragon

Marinate for 30+ minutes and then toss it on the grill.   Very delicious!


----------

